# [D&D]The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan:OOC



## Miquiztli (Jun 11, 2003)

Hello, 
 I want to run a Dungeons & Dragons game using the classic module C1: The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan. It was originally used for the Official AD&D tournament at Origins '79. The module's design draws heavily from Mayan, Aztec, and Toltec mythology and society. The default campaign setting is Greyhawk but no knowledge of the setting is required. 

 I have converted the module to use D&D 3e rules and I have changed and/or added a few things to the original. 

 I am looking for four players to run 6th level (15,000 exp) characters built using only the core rules (PHB, DMG, MM). Characteristics will be allocated by the player using the following set of stats: 17,16,14,13,10,9. Starting gold will be for a 6th level character. 

 Any questions and/or comments?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 11, 2003)

2nd Edition Cover


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds like fun. Something off-the-beaten-path.  I'll get a character concept going for you.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

I have an idea for a human Druid/Sorceress that I've been kicking around. She'd have a raven as a familiar and several raven animal companions. 

Would this concept fit your setting (I'm not familiar with Greyhawk)?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 11, 2003)

Tanstaafl, 
 Like I said, knowledge of the setting is really unimportant. The gods in the players handbook are Greyhawk gods so there is no problem there. Your character sounds fine to me.

 A general background of having a price on their head, being a outcast, or having been banished, etc....would be nice.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 11, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *
> A general background of having a price on their head, being a outcast, or having been banished, etc....would be nice.  *




Heh, yeah that'll work beautifully... I'll have something up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 11, 2003)

It sounds fun, and I'd love to play, but I've run this module myself over 4 times, so I would be absolutely unable to play without cheating heavily, since I've practically memorised the entire text.  Ah well.

I'll just say that it sounds like fun, and I'll follow along reading once the game gets going.  Good luck.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 11, 2003)

If there is room, I would be interested as well.  Would be interested in fighter or multiclass fighter/rogue.  Depends on what other people are going to be.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Here's the rough-draft version of my character, Sylvia the Druid/Sorceress.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok so far we have: 

Snowtiger
Tanstaafl 
Thrarn Iranorn

I have room for one more. 

Tanstaafl, your character looks good. You can bump up the hit dice on your mule like you asked.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Okay. 

Thanks.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 12, 2003)

I'd be keen to play in this one too if there's still a vacancy. I've got an idea for a Human Fighter who was once of noble birth but now stripped of all rank and title.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm availiable to play too.. i'd be playing a paladin that is wrongly accused of a crime and has a price put on his head or something like that.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok the game is full then. 

We have

Snowtiger - ?
Tanstaafl - Sorceress/Druid
Thrarn Iranorn - Fighter or Fighter/Rogue?
Inez Hull - Fighter?
Raurth Snowfang - Paladin?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll have a character sheet ready for you in 30 mins.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 12, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *Ok the game is full then.
> 
> We have
> 
> ...




I'll work on a character tonight. What does the party need? Another spellcaster-type (maybe cleric?) or a rogue-type or something else?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

Here it is 

If there are any problems tell me and i'll change. If he could have a griffon mount that would be perfect but im guessing thats too powerful for a lvl 6


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 12, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang
Ok I have a few questions, 



> Greatsword + 1 (“IceFlame”) : 2d6 + 1; Criticals on 19/20 for x 2; Weight 15lbs; (worn on back of armour, main weapon of choice). Burns with a permanent “Continual Flame” spell when unsheathed. On 19/20 will proc “True Strike”.




What is "On 19/20 will proc "True Strike"? I have never heard of that. 

Also 



> Full Ornate Helm: AC + 1; (Large polished helm with a griffon relief on) Can once per day cast Cure Light Wounds.




Where did you get this? Normally Platemail includes a helm. 


Please stick to magic items from the DMG and not home cooked items.

Your deity would be Heironeous, God of Valor.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 12, 2003)

True strike is a cleric or wizard spell (can't remember which) that adds 20 to next melee roll, its basically a critical hit effect. its not essential tho and can be taken out (was just to distinguish it from a normal +1 greatsword) the helm i admit was a gm invented item and can have the magic effect removed (it is an old character sheet i touched up from a character i played from level 1 so its bound to have some gm-invented items on it)...

Any other problems


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh thats ok. Just make sure you have just DMG magic items though. He looks good otherwise.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 12, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll work on a character tonight. What does the party need? Another spellcaster-type (maybe cleric?) or a rogue-type or something else? *




FYI, my Druid/Sorceress is heavier on the Druid levels & will most likely stay that way...


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 12, 2003)

I can have my character ready tonight.  Was kind of waiting to see what the others or going to do as far as class.  If there is going to be a rogue in  the party, I will go with straight fighter.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: [D&D]The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan: Full*



			
				Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *Characteristics will be allocated by the player using the following set of stats: 17,16,14,13,10,9.
> 
> Any questions and/or comments? *




I got confused tonight. Do I take these numbers, then add racial modifiers and the 4th level ability increase bonus? Sorry for the confusion. Maybe it's fatigue from dealing with a sick 2-year-old..


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 13, 2003)

Just keeping this near the top


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: [D&D]The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan: Full*



			
				Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I got confused tonight. Do I take these numbers, then add racial modifiers and the 4th level ability increase bonus? Sorry for the confusion. Maybe it's fatigue from dealing with a sick 2-year-old..  *




Yeah... or at least I hope so, as that's what I did.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 15, 2003)

OK, heres my character, Hawkslayer Ftr 4 / Pal 2

Cheezy name I know, but ever since I played The Bard's Tale CRPG's I always wanted to have that for a character name and I managed to fit it in with the character background so that it sounds OK  

BTW Miquiztli, how do you play Skill Focus? I know some people house rule it to be +3 or that it makes the skill a class skill. Also, how about Hit Points. I've just assumed average afeter 1st level.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: [D&D]The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan: Full*



			
				Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I got confused tonight. Do I take these numbers, then add racial modifiers and the 4th level ability increase bonus? Sorry for the confusion. Maybe it's fatigue from dealing with a sick 2-year-old..  *





Those are your starting stats. You add any racial modifiers and your 4th level stat increase to them.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 15, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *
> 
> BTW Miquiztli, how do you play Skill Focus? I know some people house rule it to be +3 or that it makes the skill a class skill. Also, how about Hit Points. I've just assumed average afeter 1st level. *




The house rule of a +3 bonus to Skill focus is fine by me.

Hit points are max at 1st level and average every level after that. So a 1d4 would give 2 hp, 1d6 would give 3, 1d8 would give 4, etc.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 15, 2003)

I dont have my book with me.  Can someone tell me what gold I would start with being a level 4 fighter and level 2 thief?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 15, 2003)

Starting gold for a 6th level character is 13,000 gp.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 16, 2003)

I will post tonight. Work has been crazy.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 16, 2003)

*Thrarn*

* Character Name :* Thrarn Iranorn
* Character Race :* Human 
* Character Class(es) :*  Fighter
* Alignment :* Chaotic Good

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 28
* Height :* 6’0”
* Weight :*  185
* Eyes :* Green
* Hair :* Long Brown

* Character Level :* 6
* EXP Points Gained :* 
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 

* Known Languages :* Common, Dwarven, 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 18 (+4) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 13 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 10 (+0)
* Charisma :* 9 (-1)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 21 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (5) + SHIELD(2) +  BRACERS(1) + DEX (3)]

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 18

* AC Penalty: *  -4
* Maximum DEX bonus: *+3
* Armor Type & Weight: * 
. Large Steel Shield [15 lbs]  (20 GP)
. Masterwork Breastplate [30 lbs]  (350 GP)
. Bracers of Armor +1 (1000 GP)
. 2 Locked Gauntlets [10 lbs] (16GP)

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 
-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 47

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* 7  [BASE(5) + CON MOD (2)]
* Save vs. Reflex :* 5  [BASE(2) + DEX MOD (3)]
* Save vs. Will :* 2  [BASE(2) + WIS MOD (0)]

* Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +7 (Feat +4 Improved Initiative)

* Base Attack Bonus :* +6/+1

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +10/ +5
* Melee Attack Bonus w/ +1 Bastard Sword:* +12 / +7

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9 / +4

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons : * 

.*+1 Bastard Sword (1d6 Fire dmg)* / 12 melee / 1d10 (+1d6 Fire) damage / 19-20/X2 critical / slashing damage / 10 lbs.  (8335GP)

.*Silver Punching Dagger*  / +7 melee / 1d4 damage / X3 critical / piercing damage / 2lbs. (10GP)

.*Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (+4 STR Bonus)* / +9 ranged / 1d8 / X3 critical / 110 ft / piercing damage / 3 lb.  (800GP)
  . Masterwork Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs. (160GP)
  . Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs. (20GP)
  . Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs. (20GP) 

* Weapon weight: * 24 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
31 Points [2 used for language literacy]
** Climb*/10 (Str +4 )  6 ranks [CC]
* Craft (Bowyer)*/5 (Int +1) 2  ranks  [Masterwork Tools +2] [CC]
**Ride*/ (Dex +3) 3 Ranks  [CC]
** Jump*/10 (Str +4 )  6 ranks [CC]
** Swim*/8 (Str +4 )  6 ranks [CC]
* Spot*/3 (Wis +0 )  3 ranks [CC]
* Listen*/3 (Wis +0 )  3 ranks [CC]
* Use Rope*/5 (Dex +3 )  2 ranks [CC]


* Armor Check Penalty Applies
+Cannot Use Unless Trained
[CC] Cross Class Skill
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats : * 

Exotic Weapon Proficiency[Bastard Sword]
Weapon Focus [Bastard Sword]: 
Weapon Specialization [Bastard Sword]:
Power Attack
Cleave
Great Cleave
Improved Initiative 
-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features : *

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Backpack (Holds)	2gp		2 lbs.
Explorer's outfit	 10gp		8 lb.
Rope, Silk (50 ft.) 	10gp		5 lbs.
Blanket, winter		5sp		3 lbs.
Bedroll			1sp		5 lbs.
Torch			1cp		1 lbs.
Torch			1cp		1 lbs.
Grappling hook		1gp		4 lbs.
Waterskin		1gp		4 lbs.
Artisan's tools, masterwork	55 gp	5 lb.
Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)	5sp		1 lbs.
Potion Cure Light Wounds
Potion Cure Light Wounds

Pouch, belt (Holds)	1gp		0.5 lbs.
5 Pieces Chalk		1cp		*
5 Fishhooks		1sp		*

Pouch, belt(Holds)	1gp               	0.5 lbs.
2 Whetstones		2cp lbs.		1lb
Oil (1-pint flask)		1sp       	1 lbs.
Flint and steel		1gp		*

Pouch, belt(Holds)	1gp            	0.5 lbs.
Slippers of spider climbing 2000GP

*No weight worth noting.

* EQUIPMENT WEIGHT: * 42
* ARMOR WEIGHT: * 55 lbs.
* WEAPON WEIGHT: * 24 lbs.
* TOTAL WEIGHT: * 126 lbs.

* Carrying Capacity*  18 STR        * Light: *  up to 100 lb.  * Medium: * 101-200 lb.   * Heavy: *  201-300 lb.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___/PP 80/GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30 feet


* Character History :*
Thrarn Iranorn grew up on a small farm leading a sheltered but caring life. There he lived with his mother and older sister. His father, Kelirigorn Iranorn, was a Knight and Thrarn wished that he too could be a Knight one day.

When Thrarn was at the young age of 5, his father was slain in a great battle. Thrarn's mother forbid her son to follow his dream of becoming a noble warrior for fear that she would lose him the same way she lost her husband.

At the age of 7, Thrarn discovered that his neighbor, Keldorn Arath, on the next farm, several miles down the road was a retired fighter. Thrarn began to sneak away to see Keldorn and learn the ways of a warrior. Keldorn was an expert swordsman and he spent most of his time teaching Thrarn how to use it effectively in combat. He trained for many years learning how to use his fathers sword. 

When Thrarn reached the age of 18 he discovered his fathers sword, which was hidden away in his mothers room. He was awed in its ornate beauty and craftsmanship. Angry that his mother never told him about the sword, he confronted her about it. She refused to speak with him about his father or the sword and this only fueled his anger. After some hateful words to his mother, Thrarn ran away, taking his fathers sword with him. Knowing that his mother would come looking for him, he stayed at Keldorn's farm, hiding in the barn. Keldorn did not know he was there, otherwise he would have sent him home to apologize to his mother.

Three days later, he awoke from his hiding place, to the smell of smoke. Grabbing his father’s sword, he rushed outside to see a billowing black cloud of smoke coming from over the distant hill, from the direction of his home. In a panic, he ran as fast as his legs could carry him. As he drew closer to his home, his heart only sank and tears welled up in his eyes. His home and barn were ablaze. He could see someone lying in the middle of the road to his house. In the distance he could see a large group of men riding off on horseback. As he slowly neared the body, he could see that it was his mother. He rushed to her aid but it was to late. Her throat had been cut. As he stood up from his mother’s body, to look for his sister, he heard the sound of heavy footsteps behind him. Unsheathing his father’s sword he spun around ready for a fight. Instantly he dropped his sword in horror as Keldorn stumbled forward, his body riddled with arrows. As Keldorn fell to his knees, he tried to speak. “Slavers…” he gasped as he coughed up blood. “Your sister...”, with that he toppled over, lifeless.

Knowing that he would be killed, Thrarn resisted the need to chase after the men. With tear filled eyes, Thrarn buried his mother and his best friend that morning. Wanting desperately to go after his sister, he hurriedly buried the two and then returned to Keldorn’s home. 

There he found Keldorn’s suit of armor. After equipping a few other supplies, Thrarn set off on his journey to find his sister and hunt down the men that killed his mother. In his mind, feeling that he was to blame, he would never forgive himself. From that day on Thrarn swore on his father’s sword that he would devote his life to becoming a Knight like his father and ridding this land of evil.

After 2 years of hunting down, interrogating and killing many of the slavers, Tharn found that his sister was being held by a man named Kazadar.  Kazadar was a  wealthy merchant that made a living of selling slaves such as his sister.  Kazadar liked her, and kept her for himself.  Thrarn found the merchant in his hometown, entered his house and freed his sister.

Not wanting the same thing to happen to other families, Thrarn found Kazadar and killed him.  However, Kazadar was also a high official for the city and was using it for a front to hide his real trade.  Due to this, Thrarn is now hunted by mercenaries hired by the City Officials.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 16, 2003)

Miquiztli, sorry it took so long to get my character sheet posted. I went over it several times, so everything should be right.  Let me know if you see anything wrong.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

The additions/subtractions on the ability stats are the racial/level
improvements. I have now included the stat bonus/penalty also.

*Beleril, Male Elf Sorcerer6*: CR: 6; Size: M Type: Humanoid; HD 6d4+6; 
HP: 20; Init +2 (+2 Dex, +0 Misc); Spd 30 ft;
AC15 bracers +1 or
AC18 mage armor or
AC19 mithral shirt +1 ASF 10%;
Melee:  +5, Sickle, 1d6 19-20/x2,
Melee:  +3/+3, Sickle, 1d6/1d6 19-20/x2,
Ranged: +5, Shortbow (60ft), 1d6 19-20/x2,
Ranged: +5, Blowgun (10ft), 1 19-20/x2;
SA: Spells, Summon familiar; SQ: Elven traits;
AL: CG; SV: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3;
Str 9(9+0) -1, Dex 15(13+2) +2, Con 12(14-2) +1,
Int 16(16+0) +3, Wis 10(10+0) +0, Cha 18(17+1) +4.

Skills and feats: Alchemy +10(7+3), Bluff +7(3+4), Concentration +8(7+1), Hide +5(3+2), Innuendo +6(2+4), Knowledge(Arcana) +10(7+3), Listen +2(0), Move Silently +2(0+2), Spellcraft +10(7+3), Spot +2(0) = 44pts; Martial Weapon Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Armor proficiency(light), Two-weapon fighting, Weapon Finess(Sickle).

Elven traits:  +2 racial saving throw against Enchantment, racial Search check when within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door, Immunity to magical sleep, Lowlight vision.

Languages: Elven, common, gnomish.

Sorcerer Spells Known (cast 6/7/6/4): 0-Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Mage Hand, Ray of frost, Read Magic, Resistance; 1-Burning hands, Mage Armor, Shield, Shocking grasp; 2-Cat's Grace, Flaming Sphere; 3-Fireball.

Equipment: 13000GP; 1100GP remain:
Ale(Gallon); Amulet of Natural Armor +1; Arrows x40; Backpack; Bedroll; Blanket(Winter); Blowgun; Bracers of Armor, +1; Caltrops; Candles; Cart; Case(Scroll); Cloak of Elvenkind; Darkwood Shield; Feather Token(Tree) x 11; Feather Token(Swanboat); Flask; Flint and Steel; Grappling Hook; Mithral shirt +1 (AC5); Mule; Needles, Blowgun; Oil x5(1 Pt)); Pouch x2(Belt); Ring of Protection +1; Rope(50 Ft); Scroll x2(Mount); Shortbow; Sickle x2; Tent; Slippers of spider climbing.

Familiar: Kerr, Owl: Tiny Magical Beast; CR 6; Size: Tiny; Type: Magical; HD 6;
  HP: 15; Init +3; Spd 10ft/40ft fly;
  AC: 20 (10+2size+3dex+2NatArmor+3bonus);
  Melee: +6, Claws, 1d4-2, Face 2.5ftx2.5ft;
  SQ: Familiar traits; 
  SV: Fort +4, Ref +9, Will +6/+8(vs. Enchant);
  Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4;
  Skills and feats: Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6/+8(Dusk/Darkness),
  Weapon Finesse(Claws);
  Familiar Traits: Lowlight vision, Grants +2 Move Silently to Master, Grants Alertness to Master, Touch Spells through Familiar, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Speak with Master.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Methinks this means we have everyones character complete and ready to go aye?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *Methinks this means we have everyones character complete and ready to go aye? *



Methinks thou art most correct and proper.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 17, 2003)

Updated Character Sheet.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Then what are we waiting for


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 17, 2003)

Snowtiger - 6th level Sorcerer
Tanstaafl - 2nd level Sorceress/ 4th level Druid
Thrarn Iranorn - 6th level Fighter 
Inez Hull - 4th level Fighter/ 2nd level Paladin
Raurth Snowfang - 6th level Paladin


Humm no Rogue......Well just a warning, without a rogue in the party it could get pretty sticky.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

I could swap Raurth to a rogue, would only take me 30 mins, what does the group think?


----------



## Badger (Jun 17, 2003)

All,

I would like to sign on as an alternate for the game if/when a slot opens up. I am open to playing any class that the group might need.

Thanks...

Badger


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

If the group would prefer i could swap to this character to provide Rogue support:


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *If the group would prefer i could swap to this character to provide Rogue support: *



Looks like a good person to have along.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Rogerio, would Sir.DM replace Ruarth with Liathan and i'll provide the rogue support, we should now be ready to go


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 17, 2003)

Is 5 players your max?  Could always recruit badger as a rogue....just a thought.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok we can have Badger play a rogue if that is ok with everyone else.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats cool with me, I have no problem with more characters


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Sounds good to me. Welcome aboard Badger.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Badger (Jun 18, 2003)

*Rogue*

Wow...didn't expect to get picked so soon...schweet..

I will hammer out a guy at work today and try to have him ready by this afternoon when I get off. Have a rough idea perkalating already for him, so it hopefully shouldn't take too long.

Thanks again...


Badger


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 18, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *Ok we can have Badger play a rogue if that is ok with everyone else. *




That's fine with me... I'm ready to start whenever everyone else is...


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Jun 18, 2003)

I am ready too......I think


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 18, 2003)

Yup, green lights on here too


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2003)

Ready to go. BTW Raurth which character are you going to play?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 19, 2003)

im playing Raurth, badger is playing a rogue


----------



## Badger (Jun 20, 2003)

*Apologies*

All,

While I was looking foward to getting started in the game, life has a different course for me. I am heading back to Alabama, the second time in three months to be with my family before my grandmother passes. I have been making arrangements with work and the airlines these past two days, hence the lack of posting a char.

I will be gone until Thurs of next week, Lord willing, but I do not want to hold you all up due to my personal stuff. I will retract my offer as an extra until I know I will be able to pull my share.

Again I apologize and am sorry for holding you all up...

Badger


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, I am going to go with the five players we have now then. If you wish you can (1) go without a Rogue or (2) Raurth Snowfang can play the Rogue he made. It's up to you. 

I am going to go over everyone's characters and when you have decided on what you are going to do we will start.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm happy to play the rogue  i'll work out the background as i got along


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 20, 2003)

Testing


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 20, 2003)

Testing again


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok here is the character sheet round up!


*Liathan*
His Hit Points should be 21. 

Fighting with a Rapier +1 in each hand he would get +4/+4 not +8/+8. ( BAB +4, +3 Dex Bonus due to Weapon Finesse, +1 enhancement bonus, -4 for fighting ambidexterity and TWF with two medium weapons))

His Ranged Attack Bonus should be +7 not +14

*Belerial*
Please no Leadership feat. I hate cohorts!!! 

STR of 9 should give you a -1 not +0

Please add your Arcane Spell Failure % for your different armor configs. 


*Hawkslayer*
Hit Points should be 35 not 38


*Sylvia*
Looks good to me.

*Thrarn Iranorn*
Looks good to me.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *Ok here is the character sheet round up!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



*

No problem. I'll fix these. *


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 20, 2003)

Done changes, ready to roll


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's the final version of Sylvia, including the spells she has prepared at the start of day #1 of the adventure.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 21, 2003)

Aah, my apologies, I based HP's on an average of 5.5 on d10. Adjusted sheet below.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

<liathan runs in, catches the thread, and lobs it back to the top>

"Yoink!"


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok people, 
 The game starts tomorrow! I am just doing some last minute conversions and getting ready for the start of the game. I hope you all will enjoy the game.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 24, 2003)

<Liathan does another thread catching trick>

"Wheeeeeeee!"


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 24, 2003)

Ok the game has started here. Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan 


Here are the ground rules for the game. You make your own rolls. I am going to trust you on this. If it is your action in a combat. Tell what me what your going to do and make your rolls. If you are attacking make your attack roll and damage roll. I will post results. If you want to search a room make your search roll and I will post your results. The only thing that I will roll for you are initiative and rolls such as spot and the like that you are not actively making. 

Any questions?


Getttt It On!!!!!!


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh one more thing.

If there is a 

_[OOC: Beleril, Liathan]_ 

at the bottom of a post that means that there is a message or important information for that character on the OOC thread.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 24, 2003)

Snowtiger, 
 I was going over everyone's equipment and I noticed that Beleril had a Wand of Cure Light Wounds. You know that as a Sorcerer you cannot use it. Right?


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

OOC: SYLVIA

 As you get your bearing and after you have cast your light spell, you notice a bitter smell in the air like burnt almonds. You instantly know that the air is poisonous and you all will be dead if you don't get out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 25, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger,
> I was going over everyone's equipment and I noticed that Beleril had a Wand of Cure Light Wounds. You know that as a Sorcerer you cannot use it. Right? *



Oh. I didn't realize wands were caster-specific. Ok, I'll retrofit that item.

Edit: Ok. Tossed off the Glove of Storing to free up cash and the Wand. Added Ring of CLW.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

A ring of Cure Light Wounds??? What book is that in?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 25, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *A ring of Cure Light Wounds??? What book is that in? *



Just built it using the magic creation rules from DMG/SRD.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 25, 2003)

I am sorry Snowtiger but no scratch built magic items please. You can just start with the standard magic items available from the DMG.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 25, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *I am sorry Snowtiger but no scratch built magic items please. You can just start with the standard magic items available from the DMG. *



OK.

..back to editing..


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 25, 2003)

Miquiztli said:
			
		

> *OOC: SYLVIA
> 
> As you get your bearing and after you have cast your light spell, you notice a bitter smell in the air like burnt almonds. You instantly know that the air is poisonous and you all will be dead if you don't get out in a couple of hours. *




Got it.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

When I mentioned attemting to go back the way we came I was wondering if Sylvia should cast _Soften Earth and Stone_ and attempt to make a path back the way we came... though there's an angry mob behind us.


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl,
 Sorry for the confusion about the ravens. Now that I think about it, they would logically have not fallen with you down in the landslide. They would have been flying around and following you. So lets back up and I will edit the post about them taking damage. I should have said something when you posted them on you character sheet. This is one dungeon that you don't want to take abunch of 1 hit point creatures into. If you want to have a different animal companion that would be fine with me.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

The raven animal companions are mostly for style - how creepy is it for the townsfolk when Sylvia walks into town with 13 black ravens? I'm fine with leaving them (and Hyacinthe) behind in situations that are dangerous or inconvienient. 

If you want me to, I can swap them out for a 'useful' animal companion. Also, if it's alright Morrigan will be with the party (haveing been riding on Sylvia's shoulder at the time of the landslide).


----------



## Miquiztli (Jun 30, 2003)

Your familiar Morrigan is fine. And its up to you about your animal companion. If you want one or stay with the ravens thats fine by me.


----------

